# Bindings & Foot Pain



## paymon (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I am a novice boarder and am just about to go on a trip to the mountains this week. Something that I remembered from last season was the pain I was having in my feet. Probably the #1 thing that really bothered me the entire time. Ive done a little bit of reading and found that something like a capstrap could help?

I have the Rome 390s and I think you can use the strap as a capstrap or a toestrap, I think... So would using the strap as a capstrap help my problem slightly or should I invest in another pair of straps. Would the burton capstrap be compatible with my binding?

I just really want to get rid of that foot pain somehow if that's possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

yes you can, but are you sure that is what is causing your foot pain?


----------



## paymon (Nov 10, 2008)

No im not, but am looking for some solutions.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

where does your foot hurt? Do you have wide feet? There are many things I would consider that could be causing your foot pain, but a capstrap vs toe strap isn't one of them


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Its more likely to be your boots than your bindings. Where exactly is it hurting?


----------



## paymon (Nov 10, 2008)

I do have somewhat wide feet. I do not wear a "Wide" shoe but its a bit more wide than normal for sure. 

edit- I just wore my boots and it seems like my foot it touching the tip of the boot within the liner. not sure if that's good.
I cant remember exactly where my feet hurt last season but If i had to guess, my toes or the sides of my feet.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It's almost definitely NOT a binding problem, and there's a 99.99999999999999999% chance that a cap strap won't fix the problem.

Your toes should barely touch the front of the liner.

Salomon makes wide size boots. My buddy wears wide shoes and his Motos would start hurting about 20 minutes into the day. I pointed him towards the Salomon Synapse, he got them, and he boarded all day with me Xmas eve.


----------



## paymon (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the replies, I will look into some new boots.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I would look at changing out the footbed first. If it's your toes it could be that your feet are moving too much inside of your boot and they are banging on the front. If it is the side of your foot it could be that you need a lower arched foot bed.


----------



## paymon (Nov 10, 2008)

where can i buy a new footbed?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

anywhere really, a lot of people seem to really like superfeet. Superfeet Premium Insoles 

Make sure you get the right color though, different colors are for different feet. If you have a running store nearby or a good shoe store they can usually tell you what would be best for your foot.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Cap strap isn't going to do shit to fix your problem. You need to look into insoles, such as superfeet or a-lines. If those don't work, then you may want to look into new boots. If the combination of both of those don't work, then I would look into seeing a boot fitter & having custom orthotics made up.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

but you def can use the 390 straps as toe caps... and i would recommend you use them that way. i switched to a toe cap on my rome targas and would never go back


----------

